

The Lives of Others - dewaka

A film which is more and more poignant in our times.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imdb.com&#x2F;title&#x2F;tt0405094&#x2F;
======
gala8y
Just watched it. That's a hell of a movie. Thx for posting.

~~~
dewaka
Glad you liked it.

------
revorad
Excellent film. If you haven't watched it yet, you should.

